# Eating first thing in the morning..



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello. I've been a member for several years and just do a lot of researching. My biggest issue is in the morning when life is busy getting kids ready for school and then taking them there. Is there anything i can drink or eat first thing when i get up that will settle my stomach and let me be *safe* until i get home? It's 1 hour from the time i wake up until i have to leave the house. Most of the time i'm having to run into a grocers restroom while waiting to take my 2nd child to school. I don't know what it is about waiting for 25 minutes before taking the 2nd to school but at least 3 times a week i'm having to walk briskly to the restroom. I'm sure that having an empty stomach has something to do with it.







I'm wondering if i drink warm, peppermint tea as soon as i get up will help? I've been taking the Acacia fiber for 11 days and that's definitely helping! Thanks for any advice for early morning commutes! (Also.. has anyone found any recent news that Saccharin is safe for ibs?) Just checking!! It takes a lot of sugar to equal up to my Saccharin,lol.







Thanks!


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you tried unsweetened rice or corn cereals cooked with water?Not sure about warm peppermint tea, but hot tea would likely make things worse.There are no conclusive scientific studies about Saccharin and IBS. Some animal studies showed that Saccharin makes animals drink and eat a little more than usual.


TexasT said:


> Hello. I've been a member for several years and just do a lot of researching. My biggest issue is in the morning when life is busy getting kids ready for school and then taking them there. Is there anything i can drink or eat first thing when i get up that will settle my stomach and let me be *safe* until i get home? It's 1 hour from the time i wake up until i have to leave the house. Most of the time i'm having to run into a grocers restroom while waiting to take my 2nd child to school. I don't know what it is about waiting for 25 minutes before taking the 2nd to school but at least 3 times a week i'm having to walk briskly to the restroom. I'm sure that having an empty stomach has something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! I haven't tried the cereals but maybe i should. I'm really afraid to do anything at this point but i know i have to. I mentioned the peppermint tea because i read that it's calming to the intestines and spasms.







I've learned through the years, what works for one person with IBS-D may not work for another. Still would like to know what others do to calm the gut before heading out the door quickly.Thanks for the info on the Saccharin.









Aurametrix said:


> Have you tried unsweetened rice or corn cereals cooked with water?Not sure about warm peppermint tea, but hot tea would likely make things worse.There are no conclusive scientific studies about Saccharin and IBS. Some animal studies showed that Saccharin makes animals drink and eat a little more than usual.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do you take medications such as imodium or lomotil as you dont mention this in your post?These do help lots of people with IBS.


----------



## JessicainLondon (Sep 27, 2011)

I am more at the constipated end of the spectrum, but sometimes get diarrhoea and this is generally dependent on whatever I put into my body first thing in the morning. So I totally sympathise with you on that score - the morning is worst because it's when you're rushing around to get the kids to school, etc, and when other people depend on you to be on time to places. I think that the morning is not only when you're eating on an empty stomach, but also when there's a lot of stress / rushing around going on. I work from home, but I can almost guarantee that if I am rushing around trying to go out for a morning appointment, the diarrhoea will start. I just wanted to say that I have found mint tea aggravates my diarrhoea-side. You might want to make sure it's quite mild to start with, if you are trying it for the first time. I've found I can handle fresh mint leaves steeped in water much better than the caffeine-free herbal mint teabags...I've found weak jasmine tea really helpful, but bear in mind that this has some caffeine in it. The one thing that isn't giving me too many stomach cramps at the moment, are plain crackers (I eat Jacob's cream crackers). I don't know how good they are for diarrhoea... They contain wheat flour, so if that's a trigger for you, they won't be a good idea. Have you read Heather van Vorous' books? Either 1st Year or Eating for IBS? Both have quite good lists of 'what to eat when you can't eat anything'. The list's online too at ../diet/what_to_eat.aspSeems like quite a good list, although bananas are on it and for me if I eat one first thing in the morning, I guarantee I will be in the loo until lunchtime! The other thing is, I wonder if it would help to get up earlier? I've found over the past few weeks that getting up earlier, and having more time to get organised has helped me to calm down a bit, so I don't feel as rushed / stressed. It also gives my tummy a bit of extra time to settle down, if I have breakfast as soon as I get up. I don't have kids, so I suspect that even if you were to get up at 3 in the morning, breakfast / dressing / school run is always likely to be a bit fraught!







Hope some of this helps you, TexasTx


----------



## JessicainLondon (Sep 27, 2011)

By the way, if you do find a tea that settles your stomach, you could always take a flask of it with you, so that you have a 'quick fix' while you are taking your little ones to school...


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

jmc09 said:


> Do you take medications such as imodium or lomotil as you dont mention this in your post?These do help lots of people with IBS.


I do take Imodium when i feel like it's not going to work out in my favor. I've read recently that it doesn't hurt to take that medication (long term) so i'm not afraid to use it. I'm trying to go a more natural approach if i can. Taking Heather's Tummy fiber (Acacia) and going by the book. I would love a quick fix in the morning though.


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

JessicainLondon said:


> I am more at the constipated end of the spectrum, but sometimes get diarrhoea and this is generally dependent on whatever I put into my body first thing in the morning. So I totally sympathise with you on that score - the morning is worst because it's when you're rushing around to get the kids to school, etc, and when other people depend on you to be on time to places. I think that the morning is not only when you're eating on an empty stomach, but also when there's a lot of stress / rushing around going on. I work from home, but I can almost guarantee that if I am rushing around trying to go out for a morning appointment, the diarrhoea will start. I just wanted to say that I have found mint tea aggravates my diarrhoea-side. You might want to make sure it's quite mild to start with, if you are trying it for the first time. I've found I can handle fresh mint leaves steeped in water much better than the caffeine-free herbal mint teabags...I've found weak jasmine tea really helpful, but bear in mind that this has some caffeine in it. The one thing that isn't giving me too many stomach cramps at the moment, are plain crackers (I eat Jacob's cream crackers). I don't know how good they are for diarrhoea... They contain wheat flour, so if that's a trigger for you, they won't be a good idea. Have you read Heather van Vorous' books? Either 1st Year or Eating for IBS? Both have quite good lists of 'what to eat when you can't eat anything'. The list's online too at ../diet/what_to_eat.aspSeems like quite a good list, although bananas are on it and for me if I eat one first thing in the morning, I guarantee I will be in the loo until lunchtime! The other thing is, I wonder if it would help to get up earlier? I've found over the past few weeks that getting up earlier, and having more time to get organised has helped me to calm down a bit, so I don't feel as rushed / stressed. It also gives my tummy a bit of extra time to settle down, if I have breakfast as soon as I get up. I don't have kids, so I suspect that even if you were to get up at 3 in the morning, breakfast / dressing / school run is always likely to be a bit fraught!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have Heather's book and cook book but haven't gotten to the part about what to eat when you feel you can't eat anything..so i'll be looking for that! Thanks for the heads up on the mint tea. I was going to try it because i had read on Heather's site and in her book that it is supposed to calm the tummy. I think what i'll do is try it out this weekend when i know i'm not leaving the house.. and see what happens. I carry a tin of the Altoids with me too, because it has peppermint oil, and those don't seem to irritate me. Yes... stress does play a role with me and my issues! Even though it's not a "bad" stress it still affects me, i guess. Thanks for your advice,Jessica. I will try out the mint tea and then try out the jasmine if that one doesn't work. Have you ever tried the Fennel? That one is on Heather's list as well..i just thought the mint might be better for the cramps. Maybe the Fennel was for gas and bloating? Can't recall. Maybe i should drink both? I'll be a tea drinkin' fool!


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if maybe taking Heather's coated peppermint capsules first thing in the morning would help with morning rumbles and ibs-D? It would be on an empty stomach and i wouldn't eat for at least 2 hours after taking it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I don't know about heather's capsules but peppermint is a natural antispasmodic. And..No most antispasmodics should be taken only about 20-30 minutes before eating. Not a few hours.I would get up a half hour earlier.. eat something right away and you will probably go before you need to leave the house. Use imodium WITH your evening meal and see if that makes a difference in the morning.


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

BQ said:


> I don't know about heather's capsules but peppermint is a natural antispasmodic. And..No most antispasmodics should be taken only about 20-30 minutes before eating. Not a few hours.I would get up a half hour earlier.. eat something right away and you will probably go before you need to leave the house. Use imodium WITH your evening meal and see if that makes a difference in the morning.


Thanks for the advice, BQ.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

TexasT said:


> I do take Imodium when i feel like it's not going to work out in my favor. I've read recently that it doesn't hurt to take that medication (long term) so i'm not afraid to use it. I'm trying to go a more natural approach if i can. Taking Heather's Tummy fiber (Acacia) and going by the book. I would love a quick fix in the morning though.


I would suggest you take both medication and a natural approach until you feel the natural approach starts to take effect,hopefully it does.


----------



## JessicainLondon (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd completely forgotten the fennel tea on Heather's list... I just looked it up and it says it's great for bloating, you're right... As bloating is my main symptom at the moment (I can almost cope with not going to the loo very often, but looking three months pregnant's just not a good look!!), I'm going to give it a try







Let us know how you get on with the mint tea - I think I'm pretty rare in finding it difficult to handle! Weirdly, along with fresh mint tea, I can also eat Polo mints (like they're going out of fashion!)...


----------



## TexasT (Feb 8, 2007)

JessicainLondon said:


> I'd completely forgotten the fennel tea on Heather's list... I just looked it up and it says it's great for bloating, you're right... As bloating is my main symptom at the moment (I can almost cope with not going to the loo very often, but looking three months pregnant's just not a good look!!), I'm going to give it a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I drank the mint tea yesterday afternoon and it didn't appear to bother me.. and it's good!







There are alot of people who can't handle peppermint. I went ahead and ordered the Tummy Tamer's from Heather because they have peppermint, fennel, and ginger in them. I've read a bunch of reviews and "most" people swear by them and how they help with spasms, etc. I picked up the cream of rice cereal this morning and will have that for breakfast... gosh i hope i like it,lol. I forgot to take the imodium last night with dinner but did want to try that until i see how the peppermint caps, and everything else i'm trying, works out.


----------



## 53048 (Jan 18, 2012)

TexasT said:


> I drank the mint tea yesterday afternoon and it didn't appear to bother me.. and it's good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know your last post was a couple of months ago, but wanted to chime in. I have the exact same problem as you. I usually don't have to take the kids to school, but I have a long commute and know how it is to stop at a restroom along the way. Anyways, this is what is helping me at this point. I eat a bowl of organic oatmeal for lunch. I also, like you, take the Acacia Fiber from Heather's, I'm still only using one pack right now but plan to move up to two packs this weekend. I take this in the afternoon as soon as I get home from picking up the kids around 4pm, then approx 7pm I take one Culturelle Probiotic With Lactobacillus. One additional diet change that I have made is I used to drink a all natural, Blue Sky brand, root beer for dinner, now I'm drinking organic 2% milk for dinner for the first times in 15 years and have given up my one soda for a snack/break at work. For the past week I have been successful in skipping the urgent morning bathroom visit. Not sure what the major factor is but it seems like it working.


----------



## joy_badtummy (Jan 18, 2012)

oh wow, i totally understand what you are going through. I go through the same thing. I have an hour and a half commute to work 5 days a week. When i wake up, i usually drink a glass of water and tea. sometimes , that forces me to go to the bathroom. i drink chamomile. When im traveling, i drink chamomile tea, and take a lomotil.


----------



## Lane CT (May 19, 2011)

I have IBS-D and I have found that organic peppermint tea - I order from Harney & Sons, it's delicious, especially with a little agave nectar in it (okay, or a lot in my case!!) and it REALLY helps calm my stomach - morning or night.I have also started recently drinking Kefir, (I came on the boards tonight specifically to write about it) and it has done amazing things for my stomach in a short amount of time. It's like a yogurt smoothie, it's natural, yummy, and packed full of good bacteria for the stomach. Maybe you can drink that at night and the tea in the morning.I feel your pain - a lot of times when my daughter has things in the morning, that's exactly when my stomach decides to act at it's worst.


----------

